
An engineer's guide to the docuverse - enkiv2
https://hackernoon.com/an-engineers-guide-to-the-docuverse-d080cdbb73a6
======
anotheryou
Thanks for shedding some light!

How comes so little about xanadu and all the work invested in it is published?

And why doesn't he open-source it?

